# Sturgeon River



## 2 GUNS (Dec 11, 2012)

Whats up everyone? Anybody fish the Sturgeon from wolverine to Indian river?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nope, but canoed it some years back. And if you plan that, be prepared, its the quickest river in the lower. Fast turns that will try and put you under log jams, and coldest water I've felt in l.p,. river. Of course its all cold this time of year:lol: Not one you'll stay above water on unless you've got some paddleing experience. Good luck.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Very few fishermen
Good numbers of steelhead in the river, I live above Wolverine and see a number of them coming thru daily.
Been fishing with spinners and doing okay, nothing to brag about though.

Hard river to fish....with spawn as river speed does not allow for good drifts.


----------



## 2 GUNS (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive been fishing there since i was a youngster, caught lots of nice 16-20 in browns. Talked to a local last year that said hes seen 6lb browns taken there. Just wondering if he was BSing me?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lots of nice fat bows and some wall hanger browns in there. Many browns 10+ pounds but you have to know how to catch them. They get some 10+ browns out of the lakes every winter too.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Been fishing Sturgeon for over 30 yrs now. very fast even in low water cycle. Only tried winter steelheading afew times, very tough on the body. Only to see fish follow spawn/spinners/spoons right up to rod lengths then turn back to holes or pockets they came from. White and gold spinners worked best for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2 GUNS said:


> Whats up everyone? Anybody fish the Sturgeon from wolverine to Indian river?


 Yes


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The Big Browns (the ones you measure in LBs instead of inches) are mostly LRB from Burt and they are only in the river at certain times of the year.
Good Luck!
Don


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to fish the big deep holes in the middle of summer and use muskrats for bait. if you want to get the big ones.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> You have to fish the big deep holes in the middle of summer and use muskrats for bait. if you want to get the big ones.


Lol good one


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> You have to fish the big deep holes in the middle of summer and use muskrats for bait. if you want to get the big ones.


Those are some big mouses:yikes::lol:


----------

